# Parallel desktop 8 ou 10?



## brendan3 (24 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour,
J'ai un bon d'achat chez "Symbiose Mac" et je pense pouvoir l'utiliser pour acquérir "Parallel Desktop".
Mon Mac fonctionne sous "Lion Mountain" à jour.
Quelle version acquérir? Est-il possible d'installer la dernière version (10?) même sans être sous "El Capitan"?
Avec ce logiciel, on peut faire fonctionner Windows (antivirus à installer aussi?...) et/ou Linux sur le Mac.... mais est-il possible, à l'inverse, de faire fonctionner OS X sur un PC en installant "Parallel Desktop" sur ce dernier?
Merci pour vos judicieuses informations!


----------

